# The Alter of the MotherLand/Rome Italy, Wedding Cake YUUUUUMMMMY



## JRE313 (Feb 18, 2012)

This building is called The Alter of the Motherland in Rome Italy.
The Building also known as the Wedding Cake or the Typewriter.
I have 2 DSLR Cameras. One I shot with my Canon T3 Rebel and the other with my Nikon D5000
The Canon one is the overcooked Version. Hope you enjoy!!! Here they are:


1st is the Canon HDR overcooked version




Next is the Semi Realistic HDR version shot with my Nikon D5000


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 18, 2012)

I Like the second one better. One thing  I see is that the area behInd the statue is very bright and almost Blown out. I am looking on my iPhone so from this display it looks good. When I get home i will look on my Mac display And see how it looks.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually, I prefer picture #1. Picture #2 highlights are just to blown out. Picture #1 does have it's issues starting with the halo effect, the picture needs its tilt corrected, and just a slight increase in the overall brightness.


----------



## gunnyz39 (Feb 18, 2012)

Picture #1 has some ghosting and the perspective is slightly off (or the photo cropping is skewed) that's being overly technical. Beautiful picture though


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 18, 2012)

why did you shoot with two cameras?


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 18, 2012)

Why Not? I ran out of space on my SD card. and normally when i travel, I shoot 2 or more to make sure i got it right


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh I thought maybe you had two lenses that you use. Like one for zooming and And one for wide angle.


----------

